

Tricky CSS Selectors Quiz - mdaverde
http://milanlandaverde.com/css-quiz

======
pedalpete
This is interesting, but you basically have to keep guessing until you get the
right answer.

Would be nice to have a 'done' button to suggest that you think you've found
the answer and the site can tell you you're wrong. Otherwise you wonder if
you're wrong, or if the site is just broken.

~~~
nemo
Yeah that and/or a 'skip' button in case you can't sort it out.

I didn't figure out 15 and peeked at the JS source to get through, skipping
would have been simpler.

~~~
martin_
A quicker way would've been to run document.querySelectorAll('the_selector')
in your console to identify the elements to click

------
shoebappa
Pretty cool tester, I think #2 isn't correct, at least in Chrome and Firefox,
the third article doesn't match:
[http://jsfiddle.net/Ldgdh/](http://jsfiddle.net/Ldgdh/)

~~~
ahmicro
Yes I think too #2 It's working here
[http://jsbin.com/epexom/1/](http://jsbin.com/epexom/1/) did you passed it, or
I am doing some thing wrong

------
kingkool68
These were pretty simple except for that last one.

------
elchief
[http://css-tricks.com/how-nth-child-works/](http://css-tricks.com/how-nth-
child-works/)

------
prezjordan
I wouldn't say tricky ;) Only one's that had me thinking were :root and :last-
of-type

------
joeblau
This would be a great quiz to give during a job interview if you're hiring a
web developer.

~~~
dubcanada
No it wouldn't. Sadly most people don't seem to understand that IE8 and IE9
and even IE10 do not support CSS3 selectors/ or some of them. And to top it
off, they also don't understand that IE is still the most popular web browser
there is when you add IE8 and IE9 together.

And really anything that can be done using CSS3 selectors can be done by
thinking ahead on the development and providing proper
classes/ids/wrappers/elements.

~~~
martin_
When learning about CSS people typically don't choose to specifically learn
what isn't in IE n

~~~
hrktb
I might be a bad example, but when I see a "not supported in IE" mention and
there's no pollyfill, the feature goes to the same bucket as the cool Dart
features and the fun things you can do in the next version of ecmascript. Good
to hear they exist, but I'll properly learn them when I'll be able to use
them.

------
xer0x
That was fun. I hadn't played with any of the new css selectors.

